# بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس



## basem_guitar (22 مارس 2007)

دول ترنيمتين من شريط متعولش الهم اسمعوهم و يا ريت تقولولى اية رأيكم 
يا نفوس    http://www.badongo.com/file/2540391
ياللى لمست   http://www.badongo.com/file/2540448
 متنسوش تقولولى اية رأيكم


----------



## cobcob (23 مارس 2007)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

:yahoo: 

الترنيمتين دول جمال جدا 
انا بحب ترنيمة "ياللى أقمت الميت" أوى​*​


----------



## cobcob (23 مارس 2007)

*أسفة اتلخبطت فى اسم الترنيمة قصدى ترنيمة "ياللى لمست النعش بايدك" أصل فى ترنيمة تانية اسمها "ياللى اقمت الميت" باحبها أوى برضه​*


----------



## المسيح هو الله (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## engmichmich (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكرا يا ريت لو باقى الشريط


----------



## عادل غطاس (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 الرب يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

*:big29: :big29: *


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

*فعلا انا كان نفسى فى ترانيم ليها..صوتها رائع بجد
ميرسى ليك كتيييييييييير ياباسم
ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

*انا حملت الترنمتين..تحفة بجد 
ياريت بقى لو فيها طمع.. لو عندك باقى الشريط تنزله 
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## basem_guitar (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

هاى ginajoojoo ميرسى لردك انا استأذنت اخويا انزل ترنمتين بس من شريطة انا اسف بجد مقدرش انزل باقى الشريط على المنتدى الا لما استأذنة عامة دة ايملى لو تحب تكلمنى علية basem_guitar@hotmail.com


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

*اشكر تعب محبتك يا باسم ورجاء محبة تحاول تنزل بقيت الشريط
*


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكرا


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكراااااااااا


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكرا يا نور العيون


----------



## basem_guitar (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بناء على طلب الجماهير ترانيم من شريط متعولش الهم لمريم بطرس*

شكرا على ردك يا جرجس


----------



## minabesher (5 مارس 2009)

فين الترانيم بقى


----------

